# Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk



## Bongripper666 (26. Juli 2017)

*Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Nachdem sich mein neues Notebook als echtes (und dabei überraschend leises) Leistungswunder entpuppt hat und meinen Desktoprechner in allen Belangen links liegen lässt, will ich meinen Fuhrpark etwas umorganisieren.

Die Kiste sollte so klein wie möglich und für Dauerbetrieb geeignet sein. Ich habe bisher keine Fertigsysteme finden können, die alle meine Anforderungen erfüllen, daher vermute ich mal, dass ich ihn selber zusammen stellen muss. Aber vielleicht habt ihr noch bessere Ideen.

Mindestanforderungen:
- GPU muss 4k Streaming können (dafür reicht vermutlich die iGPU eines i3/5 aus)
- CPU entsprechend
- Windows 10 Home 64bit muss flüssig laufen (Zugriff per Remote), Lizenz habe ich schon
- 2-3 USB 3.0/3.1 Anschlüsse (kein Typ C notwendig)
- HDMI Anschluss
- Systemplatte SSD, möglichst PCIe/M2
- Gigabit LAN

Bisher ist das alles noch recht übersichtlich, jetzt kommt der Haken. Ich möchte gerne ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk haben, damit ich damit auch DVD/Blu-Ray abspielen kann, weil mir mein Standalone-Player erst vor kurzem abgeraucht ist. Von Slot-In Laufwerken habe ich schon viel Schlechtes gehört, vielleicht sind die auch besser geworden. Falls nicht, müsste das Gehäuse einen Full Slot für ein Laufwerk bieten.

Budget: Ich möchte keine 1000€ ausgeben, wobei ich glaube, dass sowas auch deutlich günstiger gehen müsste. Mal sehen, was ihr für Vorschläge habt.


----------



## airXgamer (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich MSI GeForce GT 1030 Aero ITX 2G OC, MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Aero ITX 2G OC, MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Aero ITX 4G OC | Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich ASRock AB350M-HDV, MSI B350M PRO-VDH, ASRock AB350M Pro4, ASUS Prime B350M-E, Biostar Racing X370GTN, ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac | Geizhals Deutschland
AMD Ryzen 5 1400, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLE2C8G4D26AFEA/BLE2K8G4D26AFEA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx300-525gb-ct525mx300ssd1-a1481819.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

dazu ein ITX oder µATX Gehäuse, z.B. https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-...a-node-804-bl-w-a1087232.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-10-cm-400w-atx-2-4-bn276-a1564587.html


----------



## -TINTIN- (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Ist das Aero ITX Design so leise? Du könntest auch eine passive gt 1030 nehmen, oder eine Grafikkarte mit Zero-Fan Modus: PCIe mit GPU NVIDIA (nach Serie): GTX 1050/GTX 1050 Ti/GT 1030, Kühlung: semi-passiv (Zero-Fan-Modus) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bongripper666 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Brauche ich echt eine dGPU für 4k Streaming? Reicht da nicht die Intel HD von der CPU aus?


----------



## Abductee (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Wofür brauchst du nochmal einen PC?
Nach deinem Anforderungsprofil könntest du doch auch einen normalen Stand-Player nehmen.
Zumindest Netflix und Amazon können in 4k abgespielt werden. Zuspielung übers Netzwerk müsste man noch rausfinden.
Samsung UBD-M9500 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## airXgamer (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Brauche ich echt eine dGPU für 4k Streaming? Reicht da nicht die Intel HD von der CPU aus?


Der AMD hat keine iGPU und bei den Intel CPUs gibt es kaum Mainboards mit HDMI 2.0, meist nur 1.4 und Display Port. Deshalb diese 3 GPUs, Leistungsklasse Office + Filme (GT1030) bis Low End Gaming (GTX1050Ti)
HDMI 1.4 macht für Filme keinen Sinn. Zu langsam.


----------



## Bongripper666 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Das Teil soll schon ein vollwertiger Rechner sein. Etwas Internet surfen oder auch mal eine Audio CD rippen bzw. einfache Office Tasks sollte er beherrschen. Daher steht auch Windows 10 oben in der Liste.


----------



## -TINTIN- (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Dann ist die SSD sehr wichtig.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

*Gehäusevorschläge*


----------



## DOcean (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Der AMD hat keine iGPU und bei den Intel CPUs gibt es kaum Mainboards mit HDMI 2.0, meist nur 1.4 und Display Port. Deshalb diese 3 GPUs, Leistungsklasse Office + Filme (GT1030) bis Low End Gaming (GTX1050Ti)
> HDMI 1.4 macht für Filme keinen Sinn. Zu langsam.



Gerade für Netlfix 4K Streaming ist die Intel GPU Pflicht, nur mit der läuft das ->
Netflix 4K auf dem PC ausprobiert: Kaby Lake funktioniert, GeForce 1000 und Radeon RX 400 nicht | heise online
Darum geht Netflix in 4K am PC nur mit Intel - PC-WELT


----------



## CastorTolagi (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

PC:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Dazu noch einen USB-Hub:
Sabrent USB HUB - 4-Port -USB 3.0 Hub mit einzelnen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## -TINTIN- (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Würde nur die Sata Samsung ssd 850 nehmen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Natürlich.
Der TE wollte halt nur eine PCIe-M.2; wird schon wissen warum.

Nur dann daran denken, dass es dann keine SATA-M.2 sein darf, denn das akzeptiert der Deskmini nicht.


----------



## Chrissi (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Der Pentium Supportet nicht die Protokolle für 4k Wiedergabe von Netflix und Co. Da muss es schon der i3 7100 sein.
Mainboard wenns HDMI 2.0 sein soll das hier: ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn HDMI 1.4 reicht dann das hier: ASRock H110M-ITX/ac Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sollte aber eigentlich 1.4 reichen, da Filme ja eh nicht mehr als 30Hertz brauchen. 

Gehäuse zum Beispiel das Sharkoon SharkZone C10. Da passt auch ein Fullsize Blue Ray Laufwerk rein.


----------



## -TINTIN- (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Das Arschfels braucht dann noch ein Bios-Update


----------



## airXgamer (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Wenn HDMI 1.4 reicht dann das hier: ASRock H110M-



Besser ein Modell mit B250, dann gibts keine BIOS Probleme und der "schnelle" DDR4 2400 RAM läuft. Beispiel: [url]https://geizhals.de/asrock-b250m-hdv-90-mxb3j0-a0uayz-a1544873.html?hloc=at&hloc=de (Achtung! µATX!!!)


----------



## -TINTIN- (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Besser ein Modell mit B250, dann gibts keine BIOS Probleme und der "schnelle" DDR4 2400 RAM läuft. Beispiel: ASRock B250M-HDV Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Achtung! µATX!!!)




Das Board wurde von C´t getestet und als sehr empfohlen.


----------



## Chrissi (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

µATX passt nur in größere Gehäuse und das H110M wurde bei mir bereits mit neustem BIOS und Kaby Lake Kompatibilität ausgeliefert. Ob jetzt 2133 oder 2400 macht für den TE keinen Unterschied.


----------



## -TINTIN- (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Vielleicht auch nur bei dir


----------



## DOcean (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Netflix in Ultra HD auf bezahlbarem Mini-PC | c't Magazin

bißchen Lesestoff wegen Netflix 4K und Clereon und so weiter...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Mein Vorschlag:
Gehäuse 35,-€ Inter-Tech Mini ITX E-M5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Board: 80,-€ MSI B250I Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: 80,-€ Intel Pentium G4600, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM 70,-€ Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C4G4D240FSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD 120,-€ Samsung SSD 960 EVO 250GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: 60,-€ https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-10-cm-400w-atx-2-4-bn276-a1564587.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Blay Ray 85,-€ https://geizhals.de/?cat=dvdram&xf=5011_2~9514_Blu-Ray-Brenner~9514_Blu-Ray-Combo
*530,-€*

Bemerkung: Netzteil muss Luft aus Gehäuse saugen, Gehäuselüfter oben nicht einbauen
Zusätzlich: https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-geminii-m4-rr-gmm4-16pk-r1-a685370.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  Lüfter gedreht, damit er direkt ins Netzteil pustet 
oder Pentium G4560 und GTX 1030 anstatt des Pentium G4600, aktuell ist der G4560 aber zu teuer


----------



## Chrissi (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

1. Der Pentium kann kein 4k, nur die Core i Serie besitzt den nötigen Hardwarecodec. Also muss ein i3 7100 rein.
2. Eine GTX 1030 kann es überhaupt nicht. 
3. Warum so nen Inter Tech Ding mit Slimline Laufwerk kaufen? Sharkoon Shark Zone als Beispiel ist genau so kompakt und bietet Fullsize Laufwerk.


----------



## Bongripper666 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Schon einmal danke für die vielen Vorschläge. Ich bin noch im Urlaub und werde mir das alles erst Ende nächster Woche zu Gemüte führen können. Ihr könnt aber gerne weiter eure Ideen posten und diskutieren. 
Das Antec ISK300-150 finde ich übrigens ganz interessant. Hat einen Einschub für ein Slimline Laufwerk.


----------



## DOcean (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*



DOcean schrieb:


> Netflix in Ultra HD auf bezahlbarem Mini-PC | c't Magazin
> 
> bißchen Lesestoff wegen Netflix 4K und Clereon und so weiter...





Chrissi schrieb:


> 1. Der Pentium kann kein 4k, nur die Core i Serie besitzt den nötigen Hardwarecodec. Also muss ein i3 7100 rein.



Nein siehe das Zitat von mir selber, Beitrag Seite vorher...


----------



## Chrissi (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*



> * "Apollo Lake"-Celerons*


Ist kein G4560. Ich habe bis jetzt keinen Artikel gefunden wo explizit ein Pentium angesprochen wurde mit der HD Graphics 610. Genug Artikel das es mit einer CPU der Core i Serie geht gibt es. Da geht dann auch HDR, das geht mit dieser Appolo Lake CPU nicht laut Artikel. Ich würde da auf nimmer Sicher gehen und den i3 7100 einbauen, dann läuft es in jedem Fall.


----------



## Deep Thought (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk haben, damit ich damit auch DVD/Blu-Ray abspielen kann, weil mir mein Standalone-Player erst vor kurzem abgeraucht ist.



Vielleicht sollte man noch darauf hinweisen, dass du für Blue Ray noch eine extra Player-Software brauchst, die alleine schon teurer ist als einige Hardware-Player. Sad but true...

PowerDVD 17 - Versionsvergleich - Versionsvergleich PowerDVD 17 | CyberLink


----------



## Chrissi (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flüsterleiser Mini-PC/HTPC mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk*

Wenn man das Laufwerk "retail" und net "Bulk" kauft, ist die schon dabei


----------

